# Ballast/tube temperature rating



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

Don't know the engineering answer, only the practical one. Just replaced all six of my residential four tube T-12's and their Magnecraft magnetic ballasts with Sylvania Quicktronic electronic ballasts and Sylvania Octron T-8 lamps, just because of the cold start problem. Yes, it does get too cold to ionize here 'em in central Florida.

The retrofitted Magnecraft ballast labels do state "Minimum Starting Temperature" +50 degrees F. And they aren't kidden, brother !Their old companion T-12 lamps have no temperature rating printed on them. Google 'em for specs.

My replacement Quicktronic label states "Minimum Starting Temperature Zero Degrees F". The companion Sylvania Octron lamps have no temperature rating printed on them. Time will tell. It ain't cold here, yet . . . 

Best Holiday Wishes

Oh, What the hell – lets go all the way here . . 

Merry Christmas Everyone, and Best Wishes


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

"What about the tubes? "

Forgot to address the tubes - the mercury is froze solid.

Merry Christmas Everyone, and Best Wishes


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Freezing temperature of mercury is -38.83°C / -37.89°F.


----------



## HighWirey (Sep 17, 2007)

We all sorta' know the freezing temperature of mercury. Real durn cold . . .

I was kidding him about Baltimore, Maryland. When I was in Maryland it was -38.83°C / -37.89°F several times.

"75 degrees is my story, and I'm stickin' to it"  

Merry Christmas Everyone and Best Wishes


----------

